# Post your best frog photo!!



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I see that there are lots of photographers on this sight, and ones that can take amazing photos indeed, so i was wondering if we can start a thread for your personal favorite photo of a frog taken by you! 

So lets begin!!



lol, i cant start because my camera broke XD.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i gotta say this is one of my favs not a rare pic but nothing like getting caught in the act, and they keep right on going  what ya gonna do. still i cant help but feel like they are both looking at me and they look kinda pi$$ed.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

nice shot for sure, thanks for posting!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

With every picture I take, I see more and more things that I would have done differently. So, I don't think these are the "best" by any means - but they are my favorites. And it was too hard to pic one, so I chose 5


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

love them!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks you have a knack for picture taking Oz!


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of my best photos...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW very nice, i hope this thread to be full of amazing pics!

thanks for posting guys!!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a few of my favs . They've been posted before but.... 














































Oz love the Vari picture ! I wish I saw mine more often .


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Yasuni National Park, Ecuador


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

pigface- i love the 3rd pic, especially because you get to see the size difference between the male and female, thanks for posting guys!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

These are all amzing photos but i know i have seen more!, Come on guys!!


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Some good ones.


----------



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

Here are a couple of mine ...


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here are a few old shots from my old point n shoot.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Some of these have been posted before but i love these pics ..


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Froglet that retic photo is one of the best I've seen, love the glint in his eye.


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Green frog in a Michigan Koi pond.










Not a frog...but I love it.










My Bicolor. Light PS filter.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Eventually two frogs...










Rich


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Now that is cool Rich.
Candy


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Granted these aren't the best shots I have ever taken, but to me they are the funniest.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a dart frog but.....


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I could fill this thread with photos, lol. Most have been posted before elsewhere, but here are a couple of my favorites (these are all wild animals, not in my collection; maybe/hopefully in the future, they will be!):

Blue Jeans:









Bastimentos:









Isla Colon - Bocas del Drago:









Isla Colon - La Gruta:









Cayo de Agua:









Aguacate:









Yellow Solarte:









Isla Popa North:









My New Mainland Morph 









Colostethus talamancae + 18 tadpoles:









Costa Rican Auratus:









Glass Frogs:


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG! I am speechless! love these pics, all of them!

Rich, that pic is amazing!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

seems like my retics always take center stage when the camera is out, and they photograph so well.
























i feel like hes trying to tell me something


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok just a couple, and I need to find some time to get back to the frog pics. Most of these are older pics, but a couple of my favorites.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

These are of my late darts. For some reason they each stopped eating and died.. I got out of darts for a few years, got back into them, and have successfully been back into it for a year and a half now. Even have breeding frogs, and my first froglet.

Late frogs, i think this one was Orion.











These are my current tincs, These were taken last december! I need to take more pictures....











I have some Inter. Imitators, but they are never out for pictures.. always hiding.


----------



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW!! Those are such beautiful pic's! Awesome photography everyone!


----------



## snackpack (Nov 11, 2008)

My new galacs. These two seem determined to stake this brom as their own when I have 8 others.




















My juvie vittatus











*edit*
lol. one of my dog's hairs got into the viv. its stuck on the brom....


----------



## snackpack (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

prob my fav shot.. not sure why just has that cool keyhole look to it.


----------



## DJ (Dec 9, 2004)

A few of my favorites. Not the best quality but my favorites none the less.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Sweet photos. I liked the fun ones from Kiara43!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I really had a big WOW on Kiara43's pictures. 

Well done and very original!

-Beth


----------



## PhilipM (Dec 14, 2007)

I just pick some of these guys up.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

awesome pics! where can i get some retics!!!!!!!!!!!!cant find them....(not even waiting lists) i think they are soooo cool .


----------



## pumillio (Jul 24, 2010)

Some of my best frog photos. You can see my Frogroom on Zoozimmer

best regards 
Frank from germany


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazing thread. makes me want to go buy a camera.


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys make me jealous, and inpatient to have my own. Beautiful pics!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't posted anything in quite a while , so here are a couple more of my favs.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are a few recent ones we like.


----------



## sarahsceneil (Aug 22, 2010)

not nessesarily a good quality pic, my camera is about 70% broken. but i love my tincs! and they looooove breakfast!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have a great camera, but this is what I got.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

belly shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice BJ's , did you get those from rich? Any breeding?......open for trades?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

D3monic said:


> Nice BJ's , did you get those from rich? Any breeding?......open for trades?


 Yeah, I got those from Rich last summer. No breeding so far, but if they do, trades are probable. I'll put you first on the list


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

My photo hogs.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

OK boys and girls, I found a new notch and have therefore kicked it up to said notch:

_Ranitomeya flavovittata_ (female if you can't tell):


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

My 2 most favorite pics i've taken


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Johnc: That is a crazy good photo! How did you make the background all black??


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Lance - what species if the first photo? It's a lovely frog.



Kaity said:


> Johnc: That is a crazy good photo! How did you make the background all black??


Thanks Kaity. The closest background object is far away and is uniformly colored. The photo is metered for the subject and the background goes near black due to light fall off.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)




----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

johnc said:


> OK boys and girls, I found a new notch and have therefore kicked it up to said notch:
> 
> _Ranitomeya flavovittata_ (female if you can't tell):


I hope one day I can be this good


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Your pictures are awesome!! Makes me want to take a photography class!! here is one of my favorite pics:


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

johnc said:


> OK boys and girls, I found a new notch and have therefore kicked it up to said notch:
> 
> _Ranitomeya flavovittata_ (female if you can't tell):


Wow, gorgeous animal!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

This isn't a dart frog picture.. But I took it the other day and really like it.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

johnc said:


> Lance - what species if the first photo? It's a lovely frog.


John its a Red Trivittata


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Cayo


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great thread, It would be so much better if everyone would have included the names of their frogs.
The one on the left is of my male Citronella, the other two pictures are my Azureus.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Not a dart frog, but this is the best frog shot I have


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

This is my favorite so far, not bad for being taken through the glass...

Oophaga pumilio 'Escudo de Veraguas' by Fool2Think, on Flickr


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love this pic. She's so shiny! 
(D tinctorius Lorenzo)


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

The first pic has no frog, but is just a great picture of a viv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Not the best picture in the world but I like it. One of my Orange Galacts.
Doug


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not amazing but I like it...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice Imi, love your ground cover antone. How are you enjoying Chicagoland?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

These are the best pics I have been able to take.

A couple male iquitos vents and a red/orange basti male


----------



## lmg (Feb 15, 2011)

My first dart frog!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to photographer Mary Kirman, this is a photo of one of the offspring of mine, Nominal imitator, Alex Sens' line, sold to Mike in TX.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

D3monic said:


> Very nice Imi, love your ground cover antone. How are you enjoying Chicagoland?


Thanks! It's actually a variabilis. 

I grew up here so it's the same ol' thing. Haha.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

How about my only frog photo? First time taking pics of them. If I can get some better lighting and clean off the glass I bet I could get better results.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's one of my Veraderos!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Basti!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

nyfrogs said:


> Cayo


I think this one would be a great entry for a photo contest. The cool pastels in the frog juxtaposed with the warm ones in the bromeliad make for a visually-pleasing contrast.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

here is another one


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16651&stc=1&d=1299101252


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

been awhile since i posted but have been reading. anyway here is one of mine.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

One of my leucs


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

man there are some awesome pictures on here. i think my favorite is that flavo of yours john. 


cant pick just one....


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Adam, lovely photos! Is that a BH imitator in the last photo?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

thedude said:


> cant pick just one....


the last one by a long shot


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

thedude said:


> man there are some awesome pictures on here. i think my favorite is that flavo of yours john.
> 
> 
> cant pick just one....



Very nice shot on the last one; nice lighting!


----------



## Reptile Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, its not a dart frog, but I like how this one came out.


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

I like this shot, one of the newest members of the family


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

johnc said:


> Adam, lovely photos! Is that a BH imitator in the last photo?


thanks! yep, thats my male.



VicSkimmr said:


> the last one by a long shot





pdfDMD said:


> Very nice shot on the last one; nice lighting!


thanks guys! dumb luck always pays off


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Some amazing photographs on here. Thought I would add a few of my better frog shots. Though not pdf's, I enjoy them...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Qfrogs said:


> Some amazing photographs on here. Thought I would add a few of my better frog shots. Though not pdf's, I enjoy them...


Photo-contest worth. Very nice.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

JBear


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

I really want a new camera but anywho here are mine

Fogger created a cool effect


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Roots said:


>


very nice! love the lighting and background.

whats that moss directly below him?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

New frog!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

thedude said:


> very nice! love the lighting and background.
> 
> whats that moss directly below him?


I am not sure exactly - I was able to get it from a tropical greenhouse - it loves high humidity and moisture - it has really taken off - I have not really seen the same type in other viv's once I have more I would like to trade with others.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Roots said:


> I am not sure exactly - I was able to get it from a tropical greenhouse - it loves high humidity and moisture - it has really taken off - I have not really seen the same type in other viv's once I have more I would like to trade with others.


count me in on a trade!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright, as you can probably tell, I love this bromeliad for photos. _Ranitomeya lamasi_ "Highland/Standard".


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

johnc said:


> Alright, as you can probably tell, I love this bromeliad for photos. _Ranitomeya lamasi_ "Highland/Standard".


VERY nice john.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Really nice shot! The contrast between the frog and the brom pops. Did she swallow a marble?

David



johnc said:


> Alright, as you can probably tell, I love this bromeliad for photos. _Ranitomeya lamasi_ "Highland/Standard".


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

dmartin72 said:


> Really nice shot! The contrast between the frog and the brom pops. Did she swallow a marble?


Yeah, these lamasi girls are real Lane Bryant shoppers!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's one I took today:


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

johnc said:


> Alright, as you can probably tell, I love this bromeliad for photos. _Ranitomeya lamasi_ "Highland/Standard".


John, what kind of lighting system are you utilizing for this? Excellent shot


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is one of my varaderos....


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Dendrobates Tinctorius (French Guiana) Dwarf Cobalt


----------



## JHicks3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dendrobates ventrimaculatus


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

ok i couldnt decide so here goes nothing! 









escape attempt? perhaps. 



probably my favorite..


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17002&stc=1&d=1299879486


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

These probably aren't my best, but here's some decent ones..


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

EricB said:


> These probably aren't my best, but here's some decent ones..


OK, I like this one---reminds me of a little girl hiding behind a tree somehow


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

My 2 favorites


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

thedude- Whats the frog thats in your last picture? Nice pictures everyone! Well, heres my picture. Its not that good but its like one of the 3 pictures of my frogs.


----------



## Chaco1980 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is my first post, thought it would be fun to show my favorite pic. Very new to the board not to the hobby. Working on a 30g build right now.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome Chaco ! I like your frog & good luck on the 30g build  there are some awesome photos on this thread. I need to learn how to use a photo hosting site I can definitely see the difference between thumbnails & the huge crystal clear shots some of you post. Don't know if these are the best I ever done (my vision of best is subject to change day to day) but anyway I just took these a little while ago and want to let other frog lovers see them, hope you like them


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't take very good pictures but I always liked this one.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ExoticPocket said:


> thedude- Whats the frog thats in your last picture?


its a 'Baja Huallaga' imitator


----------



## Crunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2011)

Two of our Leucs chilling out.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I took this one of a gray treefrog 2 days after the "Spring Native Species" contest closed!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

lincoln railers said:


> I took this one of a gray treefrog 2 days after the "Spring Native Species" contest closed!


Love the gray tree frogs...Have a future breeding pair....


Here is the best one I have taken recently....

R. Flavovittata


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Love the gray tree frogs...Have a future breeding pair....


and people say leucs call loudly......


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

lincolnrailers said:


> and people say leucs call loudly......


Amen to that.....Not much can compare to these frogs.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I love my gray tree frog !


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

bristles said:


> I love my gray tree frog !


I thought that's what that was. Can you sleep at night when he's calling?


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

Leuc froglet in brom
Terribilis on coco hut


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

lincolnrailers said:


> I thought that's what that was. Can you sleep at night when he's calling?


I have yet to hear a peep out of it, maybe it's a female  I've had it since last summer, & really enjoy it's color changing & aggressiveness at feeding time !


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Dendrobates Tinctorius Colbalt Dwarf French Guiana Nominant


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are some of my favorites and turned out great even for an iphone picture. Well, the first and the last were with iphone. The rest with SLR. If I can only get that Macro lens I want.





































I don't have any good dart frog pictures yet, but hopefully will soon....

the attached photo is an awesome picture of a Gray Tree Frog, wild from my dad's ranch. He was in my mom's plant.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Taken today!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

This one is about to make me a published photographer at 12 years old!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I've always liked this one. A friend shot it.

Puppy dog face...


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

prolly my best as far as focus goes


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

andry had the right idea! This thread needs more tree frog!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Top 3... Tried to pick but I couldn't.  None have been photoshopped besides resizing.



























^^^ We have a high-res of that as our background @ the store. 

There are some awesome pictures in this thread.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Probably my favorite shot to date. A bit out of focus but I like it. Also I should probably get rid of that cobweb!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Time to kick this thread into life again. Three goodies: 

_Ranitomeya ventrimaculata_ "Blackwater":









_Ranitomeya flavovittata_ - one of my home growns









_Ranitomeya variabilis_ "Northern" (one of Stemcellular's frogs):


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

frogboy said:


> This one is about to make me a published photographer at 12 years old!


Who's publishing it? That is awesome picture!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Probably my best so far...


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Mark, I'm in love with that pum. Which race is it?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

johnc said:


> Mark, I'm in love with that pum. Which race is it?


Red Basti John, I was told Red frog Beach but it uncharacteristically has larger spots so who knows, aside from that the color is the richest red I have ever seen in person.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Stunning colouration on that Basti Mark

Frogs of that quality are rarely seen here in the UK - sadly! See what you mean about the size of the spots - I'm still trying to source some Red Frog Beach after a European deal fell through.

Regards
Graham


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Good luck Graham hope you end up with some, they are in my opinion the boldest of the different type of Basti. This female is particularly nasty, she is very aggresive towards the males I have paired her with except for the lone WC RFB male I have. I recently put her in with a CB RFB Basti and they seem to be settling in.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are a few of my favorites


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

D. leucomelas "Fine Spot"


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I just wish I had an actual camera...anyhow, here are some phone shots:


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

This girl was in the middle of her morning shed


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

randommind said:


> here are some phone shots:
> View attachment 20784


I wish I could do that with a phone. Awesome!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

johnc said:


> I wish I could do that with a phone. Awesome!


Droid 'desire'....the best camera I've ever owned.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

randommind said:


> Droid 'desire'....the best camera I've ever owned.


And you just happened to be there? The phone didn't take the photo, you did. You saw the opportunity. You envisioned what the photo would be like. The phone was just the tool you used. My point was that I don't think I could have taken that photo with a phone. You could though.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's one of my faves via cell phone cam


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

D. Tinctorius
Dwarf Cobalt
French Guiana
Nominant
Female about 13 month old


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

My gorgeous Oyapok in the act


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll follow up Picket's shot with a steamy, voyeur shot of my green and bronze auratus.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

dablock said:


> I'll follow up Picket's shot with a steamy, voyeur shot of my green and bronze auratus.


Bow-chicka-bowowwww!


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

My retics have just discovered that they like hanging out in broms. I've had them for 8 months and they've never cared about the broms before. I guess now that they've started breeding, the broms seem more interesting.

In the first photo, the top retic is female (she's pretty brave) and the peeking eye is the rather timid male. In the second photo, the female has come farther out of the brom so she can pose for a photo (she loves the paparazzi!).


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

dablock said:


> I'll follow up Picket's shot with a steamy, voyeur shot of my green and bronze auratus.


That is a pic of two hating each other, not lovin !


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> That is a pic of two hating each other, not lovin !


You're right Shawn, I believe that is a photo of two females locked in battle. Oh well, a steamy, voyeur shot of female on female action  Yeah, not quite the same now that you've pointed out my error.


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are some pictures of froggy love...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

dablock said:


> You're right Shawn, I believe that is a photo of two females locked in battle. Oh well, a steamy, voyeur shot of female on female action  Yeah, not quite the same now that you've pointed out my error.


Guess it depends now on what you find intriguing


----------



## forrestp38829 (Apr 5, 2008)

Been a while. Getting back into the hobby very soon.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

what kind of frog is this?


rcteem said:


>


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i've never seen this frog before except here. any thoughts?


rcteem said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> not sure why this reposted


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure exactly. I think I remember something like this being mentioned in another thread. Someone asked if it were possible to mix 2 different sub-species and get off-spring from them. Someone replied that they remember seeing a picture of what looked like an Auratus crossed with a Tinc (can't remember if they stated the exact morph). It looks like a possibility with these 2 little guys.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, they are clearly Tinc family of frogs. The leggs look like Azureus Tincs, but you can see the faint yellow patterning on the body like a cobalt or BYH. So, its hard to say.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Almost positive they're melanistic, and they look like thumbs to me.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

..........


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

And........


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Well, they are clearly Tinc family of frogs. The leggs look like Azureus Tincs, but you can see the faint yellow patterning on the body like a cobalt or BYH. So, its hard to say.


Now that you say that I can see it. Probably BYH crossed with a melanistic Auratus. 



Fantastica said:


> Almost positive they're melanistic, and they look like thumbs to me.


Yes, they defiantly look melanistic. I'm not sure that they look like thumbs though. I had the impression that they were froglets. Probably pretty young. 

Anyway I'm going to get to posting pics. That is after all what I clicked on this thread for. 

Most of these are already on the forum.
Azureus: 

































Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel" 
None of these photos are edited and they just about do the frogs justice. Just to brag on how good these ones look and how good the morph can look.
































Transport








That is about all that I have for now.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hahaha, oh, how could I resist posting this again?!!!


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

I have posted this before on my own thread but saw people posting on this recently and thought it wouldn't hurt. I think this is my favorite out of the 3 favorites I posted a long time ago


Kind of upsetting I ran across a website the other day and saw they stole this picture. Could have at least said something to me or asked. Isn't that against the law...?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

My only female cristobal. Just a bit of editing to get the frogs real colors out, and to get the leaf to pop a little.
Buddy


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

simonphelps said:


> Kind of upsetting I ran across a website the other day and saw they stole this picture. Could have at least said something to me or asked. Isn't that against the law...?


To my understanding it only is illegal if you buy (or something along those lines) the copyright to that photo. Basically, they have to infringe upon the copyright for it to be illegal.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like a melanistic tinctorius


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> looks like a melanistic tinctorius


Qm 8 the only one who thinks it looks like an Auratus? They don't have the back bumps the Tincs do.
Buddy


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Elliot said:


> To my understanding it only is illegal if you buy (or something along those lines) the copyright to that photo. Basically, they have to infringe upon the copyright for it to be illegal.


On photographs the person that took the photo automatically owns the copyrights to that photo. There is nothing to buy. As long as you can prove you have the original...it's yours. Now the only thing you can really do would be ask them to remove the picture. 

This is why a lot of people, including myself watermark photos. I have had someone take and modify some of my pictures to try and promote their business in the past. I had the rights to the photo, so they had to take the photos down.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Qm 8 the only one who thinks it looks like an Auratus? They don't have the back bumps the Tincs do.
> Buddy


I think that's because they look fairly young. I think the back gets more pronounced with age


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

JoshsDragonz said:


> This is why a lot of people, including myself watermark photos. I have had someone take and modify some of my pictures to try and promote their business in the past. I had the rights to the photo, so they had to take the photos down.


I believe that removing a watermark is a fine-able offense. Although, you may have to register your photos first (with whom, I don't know).


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

so no definitive answer. thanks for all the replies though



hypostatic said:


> I think that's because they look fairly young. I think the back gets more pronounced with age


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

It kinda Looks like my t. bakhuis but smoked out.


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's the best I could do. Nikon D3200
Phyllobates terribilis ''orange''


----------



## mdc8400 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a couple of my frogs


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> I think that's because they look fairly young. I think the back gets more pronounced with age


The pattern and body shape doesn't look like an Auratus to you? Now that I think about it the legs don't really look like the legs on an Azureus. Unless the body pattern ended up on the legs. The pattern almost matches a BYH. I just can't understand how they could be half melanistic and half normal colored (if they were straight BYH). Unless melanistic frogs are sometimes like that. If that is the case, it could just be a oddly patterned BYH. The body pattern fits that of a BYH with poor yellow coloring and the legs fit that of a BYH with bigger black leg spots. I'm not sure that that coloring is possible with melanistic frog. Unless of course, they are something other than melanistic.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

My favorite photo!
(Cell phone pic)
~Orange P. Terribilis~


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

All four of my yellow Galacts hanging tight

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a horrible photographer, but this is one of my best crappy photos.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Azureus


Female Black Jeans Pum



Juvie Patricia Tinc



Chazuta



Sorry, couldnt limit myself to one pic.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

By far the picture of my avatar.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hypostatic said:


> I think that's because they look fairly young. I think the back gets more pronounced with age


Those are crazy looking... I wanna see an update when they mature for sure 


Anyways here are a few old shots, and a couple newer ones...


















Really crappy photo of Sisa. I gotta get better shots of these guys...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

one of my bennies when it popped its arms


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are some of mine. 


Southern variabilis by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3039 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3087 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr










DSC_3090 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh I forgot these...

























Truly an underrated frog. Nice display animal with the bright green strips and speckled legs... *Tons of personality and very bold*, I guess maybe due to them being so toxic in the wild, they just don't care...like a honey badger 

I see at least one of these out almost all the time, really some of the most enjoyable frogs for display I've ever had.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here'sa pic of a different benny tadpole right before the arms pop


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

This is amazing



simonphelps said:


> I have posted this before on my own thread but saw people posting on this recently and thought it wouldn't hurt. I think this is my favorite out of the 3 favorites I posted a long time ago
> 
> 
> Kind of upsetting I ran across a website the other day and saw they stole this picture. Could have at least said something to me or asked. Isn't that against the law...?


----------



## dgyoung (Jul 16, 2011)




----------

